# Mitts & Merril Chipper w/Ford 330 industrial engine



## shoes23 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hello there good fellers (tree fellers that is),
Normally I frown upon joining a forum just to ask a question to take the legwork out of finding an answer, but I've been scouring the net for days with no luck. Me & the boss have been trying unsuccessfully to locate a carb kit for our Mitts & Merril Chipper equipped with a ford 330 industrial engine. The only way to get the chipper to fire up is to stick our hand over the carb to create a vaccuum and then crank the ignition, its a two man job just to get the stupid thing running, damn near impossible to do when one of us is up in the bucket of the boom truck, so needless to say it is causing us a few headaches. As far as we can tell the current carburetor is a Bandit 2ER-204 although a google search yields zero results. If anyone has experience or some sort of lead I could follow up on it would be greatly appreciated. I already lost $20 betting him that I could find us a new kit in under 30 minutes.

BTW (just to suck up a little more:greenchainsaw: ) great community site you guys have here and I will certainly be hanging around.


----------



## Grace Tree (Nov 27, 2008)

I'd give Karl Kuemmerling in Massilon, OH a call. If they can't help they'll steer you in the right direction.
129 EDGEWATER AVE. NW
MASSILLON, OH 44646
Phone 888-222-6166
FAX 330-477-8528

Phil


----------



## shoes23 (Nov 27, 2008)

Thank you Phil,
I'll certainly be giving him a ring Monday after the holidays are over.


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Nov 28, 2008)

If your on a tight budget, try a hand-choke kit from Auto-Zone or something similar ! Also good for cold-starts in the winter months !


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Nov 28, 2008)

Have you tried using *Gumout* _Carb and Choke Cleaner_?

Believe it or not I've discovered it's "starter fluid" properties...howbeit by accident. Not all Carb cleaners work like that, but Gumout does.

I don't mean this for a permanent fix, but it may get you by. I just spray it into the air filter element before ignition and it works everytime.


----------



## Rftreeman (Nov 30, 2008)

if the engine will run but you have to choke the carb by hand to get it started then a carb kit isn't going to fix that. Does it not have a manual choke rod or cable? If you still want the kit try NAPA auto parts.


----------



## treeshot (Jan 13, 2009)

*330 ford ind.*

I have the same motor in my 200+ brush bandit,we have been using manual choke for 3 years now no complaints,and i can decide when to go into unchoked mode,when the gas is so high why waste it .Also it helps to keep choke on a little longer on days as today was 8 degrees and a 12 mi. wind ,it started albeit a little slower than usual.:greenchainsaw: :greenchainsaw:


----------



## NHCowboy (Jan 14, 2009)

I was going to ask the same question about the original choking mechanism... All gas engines need a fuel enrichment mechanism to start even on relatively warm days. Manual cable, electric coil, secondary jets, etc. 

You don't need a handful of curious looking parts to fix a carb... usually. I woudn't be afraid to drop that bowl spray the cleaner around lookin for crudies or float issues. Then pull the jets to clean inside where there's little chance of the spray really getting into. If it has paper gaskets you can cut your own or just silicone it back together.

If all that is too much then stick with a good clean out using fuel additives use only Seafoam or Techron, forget about anything else. Use double the concentration you normally would. I add almost a whole bottle to a motorcycle tank once a year.

PS. You wife have a cool little ultrasonic jewlery cleaner?? Those carb parts usually fit in there too... Just FYI. It's what you do with that info that could land you in trouble!


----------



## Charles Ford (Dec 15, 2010)

*lindig chipper with a ford 330 motor with problems*

78 Lindig chipper info needed and I need a good motor or good bottom end for my 78 ford 330 industrail motor, I have a hole in my block, let me know if you can help.//??
Chas


----------



## Toddppm (Dec 15, 2010)

shoes23 said:


> btw (just to suck up a little more:greenchainsaw: ) great community site you guys have here and i will certainly be hanging around.



*liar!*


----------



## DonT-B7500 (Dec 16, 2010)

I have an Olathe chipper with that same engine, I was able to take all the numbers off the carb to NAPA and they had a kit in stock, most carb kits are pretty generic as long as you have the right brand vintage and barrels 1, 2 or 4


----------

